# IFX 14 Peltier TEST



## schranzhans (9. März 2009)

Es hat etwas länger gedauert diesen Test einzustellen, da ich bei diesem Experiment meine Hardware geschrottet hab.  So konnt ich mich wenigstens auf neue Hardware freuen.  Bitte keine Sprüche über die Sinnhaftigkeit, es war und ist ein Experiment. Ziel war kein "Green-PC" sondern ob und wie gut es funktioniert.

*IFX 14 + Peltier Test*

- Peltier Leistung

Basis war das Peltier Element 4x4cm von Conrad Electronic QC-127-1.4-8.5MD. Die Nennspannung ist 15,5V und die Wärmetransportleistung beläuft sich auf 72 W. Die Aufnahmeleistung liegt bei max. 127 W.
Im ganzen schafft es von der kalten zur warmen Seite eine Temperaturdifferenz von 71°.
Im laufenden Betrieb war es jedoch das Ziel das Gerät mit 12,43 Volt mit dem 550 Watt Pc Netzteil zu betreiben um einen weiteren Leistungsteil im PC zu vermeiden.
Zuerst habe ich die Leistungsaufnahme bei dieser Spannung getestet. Diese beläuft sich auf 62 Watt. Bie dieser Spannung macht es ohne Wärmequelle noch ganze -27° C. Das ist auch für das PC Netzteil leicht verkraftbar, da es auf der 12 Volt Schiene mit 44 Ampere belastet werden kann. Worstcase Verbrauch im PC sind 22 A.
Das heißt das mir noch 22 A überbleiben für das Peltier Element. Multipliziert man das mit der Spannung erhält man die Stormleistung in Watt.
*Ergebniss 273,46 Watt! Mehr als genug!*


- Kühler Kombination

Der IFX-14 Kühler hat ebenfalls eine Grundfläche von 4x4cm. Optimale Passform für das Peltier. Unten auf das Peltier kommt noch eine 0,6mm Kupfer Spacer.
Diese Maßnahme ist wichtig, da ein Core2Duo Prozessor zwar eine Grundfläche von 4x4 cm hat aber die Auflagefläche des Heatspreaders kleiner ist. Und wenn das Peltier frei an der Luft liegt, wird es punktuell so kalt das sich sofort Eis bildet. Das Kupfer verteilt die Wärme des Heatspreaders gleichmässig auf das ganze Peltier.
Zur Isolierung an den Seiten hab ich einfach eine dicke Schicht Heißkleber aufgetragen um die schmalen Seiten des Elements vor Kondeswasser zu schützen. Unter dem Board sitzt der Backplatekühler von Thermalright. Kein Problem also mit Kondeswasser. siehe Grafik

- Einbau

Der Einbau war relativ problemlos, nur die Federn der Kühlermontageplatte mussten etwas gekürzt werden um die Sandwichkonstruktion unter dem Kühler auszugleichen. Als Wärmeleitpaste habe ich die Silikonpaste von Thermalright verwendet. Normalerweise verwende ich hochwertigere WLP, aber die ist für Tests viel zu teuer. Machte auch gar nix aus, da die Ergebnisse der Kühlung deutlich unter 0° C waren. siehe Grafik

- Tests

Ich habe 4 Tests durchgeführt um eine kleines Vergelichsdiagramm zur Kühlung ohne Peltier zu ermöglichen. Raumtemperatur 22° C.
Der Prozessortakt beim E8400 belief sich auf 4,068 Ghz bei 1,344 Volt.
Ich musste die Motherboard Sensoren auslesen, da die Prozessorsensoren von der ersten E8400 Serie von Haus aus nie richtig funktionierten und höchstwarscheinlich auch durch den stark sinkenden Wiederstand im Prozessor Werte deutlich über 100 Grad ausgaben.
Unmöglich da der Kupferspacer bereits -17 Grad hatte. (Messpunkt: an der Seite des Kupferspacers) Deswegen war auch Speedfan das einzige Programm das halbwegs schlüssige Werte anzeigte.

Test 1 Idle: Luftkühlung IFX-14 + Backplate: 27° C
Luftkühlung IFX-14 + Backplate + Peltier: -16° C

Test 2 Game: Luftkühlung IFX-14 + Backplate: 43° C
Luftkühlung IFX-14 + Backplate + Peltier: 12° C

Test 3 Load: Luftkühlung IFX-14 + Backplate: 49° C
(Prime95) Luftkühlung IFX-14 + Backplate + Peltier: 47° C

Test 4 Langzeit:
Ich hab das Element 5 Tage lang im Standardbetrieb im PC gelassen um die Langzeitfestigkeit zu testen. und jetzt kommts:
Ein Absturz jagte den nächsten, Bleuescreens so weit das Auge reicht. Die Temps waren aber optimal und das Element funktionierte. Woher dann die Chrashes? Letzte Instanz der Suche war natürlich dann das Teil wieder komplett auseinanderzunehmen. Unter dem Prozessor im Sockel zeigte sich das Problem. Auf der Unterseite des Core2 hat sich Kondeswasser gebildet und ist auch gleich angefroren, da der sich der Prozzi über EIST zurück getaktet hatte und sich das Peltier voll entfaltet hat. Das Problem war daß der Sockel 775 auf der Seite teilweise offen ist und dort konnte Frischluft eindrigen. Temperaturdifferenz: 39° C von kalt auf Warm. Eher gute Vorraussetzungen für Kondeswasser.  
Das Board ist nach einer Föhnkur wieder gelaufen, der Prozessor hat jetzt einen leichten Dachschaden und läuft nicht mehr ganz rund. (Prozessor für die Mission(PCGH) geopfert )

- Fazit

Peltier-Luftkühlung funktioniert und ist für unter € 100.- realisierbar. Optimale Wärme Isolierung vorrausgesetzt. Aber mit 12 Volt geht dem Peltier bei Volllast deutlich die Puste aus. In diesem Bereich wendet man 62 Watt auf für eine Differenz von 2° C. Nicht wirklich effizient.
Aber beim Spielen kann man den Prozessor deutlich kühler betreiben.
Um diesen Preis sticht man zudem jede WaKü.

- PS

Die nächste Version bekommt einen eigenen Leistungsteil mit 15,5V, mehrere Temperaturfühler und einen Hygrometer. Das ganze wird dann über eine Steuerung betrieben um niemals in den Kondensbereich zu fallen.
Zudem hat es dann fast die doppelte Wärmepumpleistung. So ist auch ein Extrem-Kühlungsmodus verfügbar.
Die Steuerung wird als Projektarbeit von einem Elektronik Profi gemacht. Das heißt ich hab dann einen Schaltplan und ein Muster der Kühleinheit. Die ganze Kühleinheit auf Basis des Noctua U12P wir ca einen Warenwert von € 150 haben.
Dann kommt der nächste Test! In ca. 3 Wochen ist es soweit. Vielen Dank an alle Helfer!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. März 2009)

Echt interessanter Test 

Ein paar mehr Bilder wären, aber noch besser gewesen.

Hast du jetzt gar nicht mit der Betriebspannung von 15,5V testen können?
Wäre interessant zu wissen wie die Temps dann aussehen bei volllast !


----------



## der8auer (9. März 2009)

Schöner Test und interessant zu lesen 

Du hast wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichend isoliert. Heißkleber reicht da nicht aus. Hättest Armaflex, oder was in der Art, verwenden sollen, dann wäre es wahrscheinlich nicht zu diesen Abstürzen gekommen. 

Kannst du ja bei deinem nächsten Projekt besser machen. Bin gespannt wie das dann gelingt.


----------



## El-Hanfo (9. März 2009)

Super Test
Echt gute Ergebnisse auch.
Schade, dass es die Probleme mit dem Kondenswasser gab.
Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Test.

MfG


----------



## Klutten (9. März 2009)

Ein wirklich qooles Thema. Davon würde ich gerne weitere Tests sehen, sofern nicht wieder eine so teure CPU ihr Leben lassen muss.

Ich bestaune aber auch schon die ganze Zeit deine Skizze. Wie hast du die denn so hinbekommen?


----------



## Dr.House (9. März 2009)

Interessanter Test - hat nur bestätigt wie ungeeignet ein Peltier-Element für ne CPU Kühlung ist.

Ich selber habe schon mal ähnliche Experimente gemacht,allerdings nie direkt auf der CPU (du weißt auch warum). Alltagstauglich ist sowas nicht,nur für kurze Tests.

Ich bleibe trotzdem bei meiner Wakü - die killt meine HW nicht 

Bin gespannt wie die Profi-Tempgesteuerte Anlage funzt. Druck dir die Daumen und hoffe du isolierst diesmal besser. 
Tipp dazu - schmier Vaseline in den Sockel ,dann bildet sich auch kein Kondenswasser.


----------



## schranzhans (9. März 2009)

@D!str(+)yer Ich habs nur ausgebaut mit 15,5 Volt getestet. Bei ausreichernder Belüftung des IFX-14 kommt man ohne Wärmequelle so auf ca. -45° C runter. Eingebaut hab ich es leider noch nicht getestet. Welche Bilder hättest den gerne? Eingebaut siehts eigentlich nicht anders aus als ein normaler IFX-14. 

@der8auer Die Isolierung an den Flanken ist vollkommen ausreichen. Man muss sich vorstellen. Das ist pro seite ein 40mm breiten 0,6mm hohe Kante. Durch den geringen Querschnitt braucht man keine besonders gute Isolierung da nicht viel Kälteleistung auf die geringe Oberfläche wirkt. Da ist der Kleber gleich locker 10x so dick. Dort hatt ich auch kein Kondeswasser. Das Problem ist mehr daß man den Sockel irgendwie dicht setzen müsste... Vaseline... bekommt man die jemals wieder raus? Vielleicht jemand eine andere gute Idee? Sonst mach ich es einfach so.

@kluttenEin E8400 geht ja noch vom Preis.  Aber nächstes mal test ich trozdem mit einem E5200. Die Skizze war einfach. Bei Thermalright gibts PDF Beschreibungen.  Und ein Grafikprogramm hat doch jeder. 

@Dr.House Ich glaub das man es mit der richtigen Steuerung und dem richtigen Netzteil alltagstauglich bekommt. Wenn die Wärmepumpleistung verdoppelt wird kann man auch Temperaturspitzen wie die 47° abdecken. Aber mal ganz ehrlich.... wie oft hat man bei Anwendungen und Spielen eine Auslastung wie bei einem Prime Torture Test. Einen Versuch starte ich noch!


----------



## Dr.House (10. März 2009)

Das Verhältnis *Kühlleistung* zu *Energieverbrauch und Anschaffungspreis* bei der Kühlung ist für den Alltag unbrauchbar...Abgesehen von Problemen mit der Isolierung.

Eine dauerhafte Lösung wäre eine Kompressorkühlung - damit wirst du viel mehr Spaß haben und die ist bißl sparsamer beim Verbrauch.
Da kommst du auch mal unter Last im Minus Bereich,das macht Spaß beim OCen   Dagegen geht die Peltierkühlung in die Knie mit mehr VCore und Takt.



> Wenn *die Wärmepumpleistung verdoppelt wird* kann man auch Temperaturspitzen wie die 47° abdecken.



...steigt die Verlustleistung um den Faktor ~ 4 an und soviel kann du nicht mit einem IFX-14 wegtransportieren.

Bin trotzdem gespannt auf die Tests. 

Vaseline in den Sockel schmieren ist ein alter Trick - wie und ob man das Zeug wieder entfernen kann ,weiß ich nicht - hab selber noch nie benutzt.


Grüße House


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. März 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis *Kühlleistung* zu *Energieverbrauch und Anschaffungspreis* bei der Kühlung ist für den Alltag unbrauchbar...Abgesehen von Problemen mit der Isolierung.
> 
> Eine dauerhafte Lösung wäre eine Kompressorkühlung - damit wirst du viel mehr Spaß haben und die ist bißl sparsamer beim Verbrauch.


Eine Kokü, die weniger frisst als ein Peltier-Element?
Bequem zum Vortesten/ entspannten Benchen ist eine Kokü sicherlich, aber alltagstauglich meines Erachtens aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht.


----------



## Dr.House (10. März 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:
			
		

> Eine dauerhafte Lösung wäre eine Kompressorkühlung - damit wirst du viel mehr Spaß haben und die ist *bißl* sparsamer beim Verbrauch.



Klar ,eine Kokü kommt auf ca. 230 Watt je nach dem und ne potente Peltierkühlung locker drüber (mit der neuen Ausbaustuffe wird er locker bei 250 Watt liegen)

Vor allem beim Verhältnis Kühlleistung zu Verbrauch hat die Kokü klar die Nase vorn.

Wirklich alltagstauglich sind beide nicht, aber mit ner Kokü wäre es einfacher wenn man die Lautstärke ertragen kann.

Da "Schranzhans" eher was für den Alltag sucht/baut  wäre ne abgespeckte Kokü das beste - weniger Kühlleistung und damit nicht so niedrige Temps um Kondenswasser zu vermeiden.

Ich bleib bei meiner Wakü für den Alltag


----------



## schranzhans (10. März 2009)

Das Peltier produziert max 127 Watt Abwärme plus die fast 65 Watt Wärme die vom Prozessor kommen. Das heißt wir haben jetzt insgesamt 192 Watt an Abwärme.
Ein IFX-14 (Ohne Backplate) wurde mit einem FET getestet. Das produziert 150 Watt Wärmeleistung. Hier der Link
Da schafft der Kühler passiv die 150 Watt auf 48,69° C zu halten bei 25° Raumtemp. Ich mache aber das ganze Aktiv. Der Kühler ist leicht in der Lage an die 200 Watt Wärme abzuführen.

Ich hatte vorher einen Denkfehler, die Wärmepumpleistung steigt nicht auf das doppelte an sondern nur um ein 0,5 faches. Reicht trozdem aus um deutlich unter die 47° zu kommen.

Und der Game Mode der bei 62 Watt 12° C macht ist doch nicht so schlechtes Ergebniss.


----------



## Dr.House (10. März 2009)

Soll der Aufbau im Alltag betrieben werden ?

Hatte was von 236 Watt gelesen,wohl nicht ganz zuende gelesen.

Überleg mal da Vaseline zu schmieren,das hilft wirklich.

Deine CPU verbraucht 65 Watt auf Standardeinstellung . Mit Takt und Spannung steigt der Verbrauch. Würde sagen ~ 80-90 Watt bei 4,0 Ghz je nach VCore.

Was hast du gegen die Vorzüge einer Wakü ? 

Mit der Peltierkühlung hast du nur leicht bessere Temps gegenüber Wakü. Und so hoch kannst du die CPU nicht übertakten,da es immernoch zu warm ist.

Was ist mit dem Stromverbrauch - wegen 10 k Unterschied zu Wakü ~ 150 Watt Energie zu verbrauchen,das lohnt sich nicht. Peltiers sind dafür zu inefficent.


----------



## schranzhans (10. März 2009)

Ich hab gar nix gegen eine Wakü! War nicht böse gemeint. Sorry.

Ich versteh deinen Ansatz mit der Ineffizinz. Klar ist hier das P/L Verhältniss beim Stromverbrauch um Längen schlechter als bei der Wakü.

Aber ich will nur wissen, ob man es für einen gegringen Preis (um die € 100.-) Kühlleistungen erreichen kann, die besser sind als WaKü und vor allem so einfach zu montieren wie ein Luftkühler.

Wie gesagt, soll keine Green-Pc sein.

Aber der nächste Test wirds zeigen!


----------



## schranzhans (10. März 2009)

Aja, der Verbrauch.

Also E8400 4,068 Ghz, 1328 Volt

Macht der ein bisschen über 65 Watt. Mehr wird das nicht. Er läuft zwar auch mit 4,3 Ghz. Aber das bringt mir laut Benchmark fast gar nix mehr ausser höhere Spannungen.
Das ist der Kondenswasserprozzi.
Wie gesagt, er läuft noch. Produziert aber BSOD´s.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

Frage: Was fürn Lüfter kam zum Einsatz, wo lag die Raumtemperatur?


----------



## schranzhans (10. März 2009)

Als Lüfter habe ich direkt am IFX-14 einen Noctua NFP-12. Das Gehäuse ist ein Sharkonn rebel9 und wird mit 4 120mm Lüfter durchlüftet. Plus den 120mm Lüfter vom Netzgerät. Also eigentlich fünf. Raumtemperatur war zwischen  22° und 23° C.


----------



## Dr.House (10. März 2009)

Bin gespannt auf deine Test-Ergebnisse .

Unter 100 €,das wird schwierig mit nem extra 15,4 Volt Peltier-NT und Steuerung. 



Grüße House


P.S. hab noch ein Peltier-Monstrum von 300 Watt hier liegen von vergangenen Tagen. Kannst gerne haben für deine Tests


----------



## schranzhans (10. März 2009)

Das Ding braucht mir leider zu viel Strom, aber danke für das Angebot! 
Das hat auch sicher eine größere Grundfläche, oder?


----------



## Dr.House (10. März 2009)

4x4 cm .  Ist aber ein Billig Teil von ebay gewesen damals.


----------



## schranzhans (10. März 2009)

Billig ist egal. Die vom Conrad kommen auch aus China.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. März 2009)

schranzhans schrieb:


> Aja, der Verbrauch.
> 
> Also E8400 4,068 Ghz, *1328 Volt*
> 
> ...



Das is aber sehr viel Spannung für nen E 8400 meiner macht die 4 GHz mit 1,2615 Volt.
BtW. Ich hab zurZeit meinen E8600 @ 4 Ghz mit einer Vcore von 1,208 Volt laufen und ich erreiche unter Lukü ca. 47°C bei Last (Prime95) mit einem Thermalright TrueBlack @ Noiseblocker Blacksilent XL2 @ 750 upm.

Also ein Pletier halte ich nicht für eine Alternative zur Wakü, auch wenn diese einiges teurer im Anschaffungspreis ist.


----------



## Dr.House (10. März 2009)

> Das is aber sehr viel Spannung für nen E 8400 meiner macht die 4 GHz mit 1,2615 Volt.



Er hat leider die alte Revision C0 ,die braucht halt mehr Saft.

Die neue E0 läuft schon mit weniger Saft.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. März 2009)

Das erinnert mich an damals wo ich ein Peltier Element, ebenfalls von Conrad, auf einen Athlon XP gebaut habe... Ist natürlich gründlich in die Hose gegangen! Damals gab es noch keine Headspreader und ich wär auch nie auf die Idea gekommen, dass Element zwischen CPU und Kühler zu bauen. Habs damals einfach so verschraubt wie einen normalen Kühler...

Aber dein Tread hat mich dazu motiviert es nochmal mit ausgedienter Hardware auszuprobieren!

@ Topic: Welche Materialstärke nutzt du für den Spacer?


----------



## schranzhans (11. März 2009)

Dr.House hat recht.(Dr.House hat immer recht, am Schluss!) Ja ich hab einen C0 dazu verwendet. Es ist aber auch ziemlich egal wieviel Saft das er braucht wenn man in ausreichend kühlt. Laut Intel Datasheet hält dieser Prozessor 1,45 V Langzeit aus.
Unter diesem Bereich ist die Elektromigration zu vernachlässigen. Den ober der Prozessor 12 oder 15 Jahre hält ist egal. So lang würde ihn niemand verwenden.

@LordMeuchelmord: Der Spacer hat eine Stärke von 0,6mm. Hört sich nicht viel an, aber es reicht um die Kälte flächig zu verteilen. Find ich cool das du es auch probierst. Könn man ja einen kleinen Erfahrungsaustausch machen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. März 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Er hat leider die alte Revision C0 ,die braucht halt mehr Saft.
> 
> Die neue E0 läuft schon mit weniger Saft.



*Hust* Ich hab auch nen C0 mit der Batch Q804A249.


----------



## cyberhofi (13. März 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Er hat leider die alte Revision C0 ,die braucht halt mehr Saft.
> 
> Die neue E0 läuft schon mit weniger Saft.



Trotzdem hält der die Spannung nichtmal ne Millisekunde aus, ich glaub der sublimiert gleich...


----------



## SoF (13. März 2009)

1.3V sind doch nichts für eine 775 CPU ^^ Ich hatte auch so eine alte E8400er Krücke und der wollte mal eben 1.45V für benches oberhalb 4gig haben. 
aber bleiben wir beim thema: mich wundert, wie man so mutig sein kann und mit minusgraden auf der CPU ohne gescheite isolierung zu hantieren - respekt! Das sich da Kondenswasser bildet sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.
Und der Test könnte noch klarer die Ineffektivität des Pelztiers zeigen, wenn du etwas mehr Takt und Spannung verwendet hättest - dann wärst du im Prime sehr wahrscheinlich deutlich schlechter von den Temperaturen als mit normaler Luftkühlung gewesen. Welches Game hast du übrigens verwendet? Eines mit guter Dual-Kern Nutzung?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. März 2009)

Habe erstmal das ganze Haus auf den Kopf gestellt und die Teile von damals nicht wiedergefunden... Werd mir dann jetzt erst mal ein neues Element bestellen müssen.


----------



## schranzhans (14. März 2009)

SoF schrieb:


> 1.3V sind doch nichts für eine 775 CPU ^^ Ich hatte auch so eine alte E8400er Krücke und der wollte mal eben 1.45V für benches oberhalb 4gig haben.
> aber bleiben wir beim thema: mich wundert, wie man so mutig sein kann und mit minusgraden auf der CPU ohne gescheite isolierung zu hantieren - respekt! Das sich da Kondenswasser bildet sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.
> Und der Test könnte noch klarer die Ineffektivität des Pelztiers zeigen, wenn du etwas mehr Takt und Spannung verwendet hättest - dann wärst du im Prime sehr wahrscheinlich deutlich schlechter von den Temperaturen als mit normaler Luftkühlung gewesen. Welches Game hast du übrigens verwendet? Eines mit guter Dual-Kern Nutzung?


 
Wenn du dir alles durchgelesen hättest, wüsstest du daß die Isolierung nicht das Problem war. Aussen hattte ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Isolierung. Nur der Sockel müsste innen voll mit Silikon oder Vaseline sein.
Der Test zeigt klar, wie gut es funktionieren kann. Wenn du noch weiter gelesen hättest, wüsstest du auch das bei diesem Test das Peltier mit 62Watt statt 127W betrieben wurde(Nur die halbe Leistung!!!)
Bei voller Leistung kann das Peltier 10 Watt mehr Wärme abführen, als der Prozessor im schlimmsten Fall (Prime) produzieren kann.
Für den Spielebench hab ich Left4Dead genommen. Ist ein multicorepotimiertes Spiel. Das skaliert noch mit 4 Kernen.

Also. Sei mir bitte nicht böse! Ich hab mir wirklich über alles Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Dr.House (14. März 2009)

schranzhans schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dir alles durchgelesen hättest, wüsstest du daß die Isolierung nicht das Problem war. Aussen hattte ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Isolierung.



Mit ordentlicher Isolation meinte er aber auch Im Sockel mit Vaseline ! 
Wie man sieht war doch die Isolation das Problem --> CPU-Schaden.


Ein DualCore auf 4 GHz produziert auch nicht wirklich viel Hitze. Versuch es mal mit 4,5-4,7 GHz und dann reden wir hier weiter über die "Vorzüge" der Peltier-Kühlung. Oder sogar ein Quad @ 4,0 GHz .

Was bringt einem eine Temp von 25°C statt 45°C bei 4 GHz (das ganze mit nem fetten Stromverbrauch) ?   Unter Last versagt das ganze sowieso ...


----------



## rabit (15. März 2009)

@Schranzhans

Super Test!
Diese Geschichte ist mir oft auch durch den Kopf gegangen.
Also Peltier Funzt super lese ich daraus.
Eine kleine Feinheit von mir was ich als Fazit daraus ziehe ist:
Dieses Peltier Element muss Temperatur abhängig gesteuert werden.
Wäre gut fallst Du noch einen Test betreibst,
mal für die Testversion einen Poti mit benutzt um bei entsprechender CPU Belastung, Bedarfsgerecht Spannung auf deinen Peltier geben und somit stärker kühlen kannst.
Ja und Fotos wären echt sehr Interessant.
 Lob & Anerkennung!!!

@DRHouse

Delta t 71 Grad Celsius sag zu deinem Komentar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.House (15. März 2009)

hasi schrieb:
			
		

> Delta t 71 Grad Celsius sag zu deinem Komentar!!!!!!!!!



Man man ,nicht nur zwischen den Zeilen Lesen ...

71 Grad Delta ist zw. kalte und warme Seite am Peltierelement


----------



## rabit (15. März 2009)

Genau und das verstehst Du nicht!

Ist doch egal wie heiss der Prozi wird Delta t 71 Grad und das bis Wärmeverlustleistung ca. 127 Watt! (ein bischen weniger)

Beschäftige dich etwas mit E-Technik !

Sprichst Grad mit einem ELektro Techniker!

Was hat der E8400 max Ptot???????????? Weniger als 127 Watt schätze ich, so ca 65 Watt Wärmeverlustleistung!


----------



## cyberhofi (15. März 2009)

SoF schrieb:


> 1.3V sind doch nichts für eine 775 CPU



stimmt, aber *1328V sind devinitiv zu viel!

*


rabit schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wie heiss der Prozi wird Delta t 71 Grad und das bis Wärmeverlustleistung ca. 127 Watt! (ein bischen weniger)



Eben Nicht! Denn die Peltiers haben auch eine Maximale Betriebstemperatur und die liegt meist bei rund 100°C... soviel zum Thema mit E-Technik beschäftigen...
Vieleicht mal nicht so viel mit Titeln prahlen und Satzeichen nur eingeln benutzen...


----------



## Dr.House (15. März 2009)

@ Hasi

Für einen Elektrotechniker hast du nicht viel Ahnung von dem Thema . 

Bin fast fertiger Maschinenbau Ingenieur und hab schon selber mit Peltierkühlung experimentiert..................... 

Bißl googeln nach Funktion und Einsatzgebiet von Peltier-Elementen wird deinen fehlenden Kentnissen sicher gut tun.


71° *k* Delta heißt nicht wirklich was über die Kühlleistung aus,denn die hängt davon ab wie gut man die warme Seite kühlt.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. März 2009)

Erstmal @ Threadersteller.

Verdammt interessantes Thema. Bleib bitte am Ball und versuch bitte eine alltagstaugliche Lösung ohne den Einsatz von Vaseline o.Ä. zu finden. Wenn du das schaffst, dann bekommst du...ähm...das da->  



cyberhofi schrieb:


> stimmt, aber *1328V sind devinitiv zu viel!*



Für Passivkühlung vllt. Ein 45nm Dual- als auch Quadcore kommt auf jeden Fall mit 1.4V klar. Mein Q9650 verträgt sogar 1.45V und mehr. Der hier limitierende Faktor ist leider die Temperatur. Ansonsten würde ich wie vorher bei meinem Q6600 1.5V für den 24/7 Betrieb nehmen, damit ich den Q9650 mit ca. 4.5 GHz betreiben kann. Viele machen zu viele Gedanken über eine vermeintlich zu hohe Spannung.


----------



## rabit (15. März 2009)

Zitat:
Ein Nachteil der Peltier-Elemente ist der niedrige Wirkungsgrad, welcher zu hoher elektrischer Leistungsaufnahme bei vergleichsweise geringer Kühlleistung bzw. Temperaturdifferenz führt. Ferner sind Elemente über einer Größe von 60 mm × 60 mm kaum erhältlich. Trotzdem sind Peltier-Elemente für viele Anwendungen brauchbar, da ohne weiteres Temperaturen unter 0 °C erreicht werden können.
Zitat Ende.

Eine bitte auch wenn unterschiedliche Meinungen da sind sollte das nicht darin enden Du und jener haben keine Ahnung etc.
Last uns trotzdem Freunde bleiben Gruss an alle!
Nur mal am Rande wie so ein Peltier aussehen kann wenn tatsächlich die warme Seite gut gekühlt wird.
Fazit damit kann man gut kühlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberhofi (15. März 2009)

...nur sind 1328V "etws" mehr als 1,5V

@rabit was willst du mit deinem zitat jetz aussagen?


----------



## SilentKilla (15. März 2009)

cyberhofi schrieb:


> ...nur sind 1328V "etws" mehr als 1,5V


 
 Wer hat denn das geschrieben?


----------



## cyberhofi (15. März 2009)

Er wars:


schranzhans schrieb:


> Also E8400 4,068 Ghz, 1328 Volt


----------



## rabit (15. März 2009)

Es ist eine gängige Methode mit Peltiers zu kühlen.

Dr. House behauptet das Peltiers unter Last versagen ich möchte da dementieren.

Man sollte da auch auf die Dimensionierung achten Peltiers haben auch Grenzen aber für die heutigen Prozis reichen sie souverän.

Tatsächlich nicht die sparsamste aber recht gute Altenative zwischen Wakü und Trockeneis


----------



## cyberhofi (15. März 2009)

Das konnt ich auch daraus lesen, aber den sinngehalt in bezug auf die Disussion hab ich immernoch nicht gesehen...

Das sie versagen hat er doch nicht gesagt, es ging doch speziell um dieses eine, und das war nunmal an seinen Grenzen, sodass es keinen Vorteil mehr erwirtschaften konnte


----------



## rabit (15. März 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Was bringt einem eine Temp von 25°C statt 45°C bei 4 GHz (das ganze mit nem fetten Stromverbrauch) ?   Unter Last versagt das ganze sowieso ...



Da geb ich Ihm nicht wirklich recht.

Das Ding kann unausgereift und schlechten Wirkungsgrad haben aber ich finde ist ne gute Alternative das meine ich only.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das man bis 500 W Verlustleistung mit Peltiers im Griff bekommt.
Kann sein das die Abmessungen grösser als 40x40 sind. 
Aber es funzt naja egal!


----------



## Dr.House (15. März 2009)

@ cyberhofi



> Zitat:
> Ein Nachteil der Peltier-Elemente ist der niedrige Wirkungsgrad, welcher zu hoher elektrischer Leistungsaufnahme bei vergleichsweise geringer Kühlleistung bzw. Temperaturdifferenz führt. Ferner sind Elemente über einer Größe von 60 mm × 60 mm kaum erhältlich. Trotzdem sind Peltier-Elemente für viele Anwendungen brauchbar, da ohne weiteres Temperaturen unter 0 °C erreicht werden können.
> Zitat Ende.


damit wollte er zeigen,dass er googeln kann. *Peace* 


Anhand der Tests kann man gut sehen ,dass Peltierkühlung alleine keine gute Kühlung ist - Hoher Verbrauch und wenig Kühlleistung die nur mit wenig abzuführende Wärme klar kommt. 

Beim Zocken 20 K weniger als mit Luftkühlung und unter Last nur 2 k Vorsprung und das nur bei einem kleinen Prozzi mit wenig Verlustleistung.
Da kann man damit nicht viel weiter übertakten,bevor die Kühlung überfordert ist. Daher muss ich mich zitieren:


			
				Dr.House schrieb:
			
		

> Was bringt einem eine Temp von 25°C statt 45°C bei 4 GHz (das ganze mit nem fetten Stromverbrauch) ? Unter Last versagt das ganze sowieso ...


_ 
@ Silentkiller
_


> Erstmal @ Threadersteller.
> 
> Verdammt interessantes Thema. Bleib bitte am Ball und versuch bitte eine alltagstaugliche Lösung ohne den Einsatz von Vaseline o.Ä. zu finden. Wenn du das schaffst, dann bekommst du...ähm...das da->



Ich glaube da muss er unbedingt Vaseline benutzen..sonst bildet sich Eis unter der CPU und nach dem Abschalten des PCs`s  wird das zu Wasser... muss nicht weiter erzählen was das zufolge haben wird.


----------



## cyberhofi (16. März 2009)

Ich denk mal diese "normalen" Peltiers dies überall zu kaufen gibt sind recht zwecklos, weil die auf Halbleitern basieren, das ist zwar schön billig aber die halten kaum hohe Temperaturen aus, folglich Kommt man mit dem riesen Kühler mit dem man versucht die warme Peltier-Seite auf 100°C zu halten auch allein auf bessere Temps als vorher.
Dei den angegebenen 71k Delta T sind das ja auch nur +29°C (Ich weiß: Milchmädchenrechnung, das schwankt mit der Temperatur und der zu pumpenden Wärme)

Besser wären da reine Metall Peltiers (Kupfer-Konstantan) glaub ich, die halten mehr Temperatur aus soweit ich weiß, die kann man aber sicher auch kaum bezahlen


----------



## General Quicksilver (21. März 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Genau und das verstehst Du nicht!
> 
> Ist doch egal wie heiss der Prozi wird Delta t 71 Grad und das bis Wärmeverlustleistung ca. 127 Watt! (ein bischen weniger)
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber leider läuft das so nicht. Du hast ein Peltier, uind das bringt dir entweder maximal eine Temperraturdifferenz von 71 Grad (wenn es 0W Wärme abführen muss) oder 127W Wärmeabführung (bei 0 Grad Differenz) und nicht 127W bei 71Grad Differenz. Leider. 

Die Temperaturdifferenz sinkt mit der Last ab, also bei ~64Watt Wärme was das Peltier pumpen muss hat es noch eine Differtrrenz von etwa 36°C zwischen warmer und kalte Seite....


----------



## schranzhans (21. März 2009)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber leider läuft das so nicht. Du hast ein Peltier, uind das bringt dir entweder maximal eine Temperraturdifferenz von 71 Grad (wenn es 0W Wärme abführen muss) oder 127W Wärmeabführung (bei 0 Grad Differenz) und nicht 127W bei 71Grad Differenz. Leider.
> 
> Die Temperaturdifferenz sinkt mit der Last ab, also bei ~64Watt Wärme was das Peltier pumpen muss hat es noch eine Differtrrenz von etwa 36°C zwischen warmer und kalte Seite....


 
Endlich mal einer der es kurz und bündig erklären kann. 

Selbst die 36° C würden reichen. Beim normalen Betrieb erreicht man die 65 Watt eh nie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2009)

Unter Volllast und Übertaktung sollten 65W kein Problem sein - und idle sind die Temperaturen nicht wirklich interessant...
36°C sind auch gar nicht mal soviel, wenn man bedenkt, dass durch das Peltier, je nach Arbeitspunkt, durchaus die 3-fache Wärme abzuführen ist.
D.h. wenn der Kühler ohne Peltier eine Differenztemperatur Luft-CPU-Oberfläche von 12°C geschafft hat, die CPU 65W produziert und das Peltier 130W verbraucht, um bei diesen 65W Durchsatz eine Differenztemperatur von 36°C zu schaffen, dann sinkt die CPU-Temperatur durch den Einsatz des Peltiers um gerade einmal 12°C.
Nehmen wir nen dicken OC-Quadcore, bei dem 130W mit einem doppelt so starken Peltier abgeführt werden müssen und den gleichen Kühler, steigt die Differenztemperatur sogar von 24°C auf 36°C, wenn man ein Peltier nimmt - und das noch ohne zu Berücksichtigen, dass bei 260W zusätzlicher Abwärme die Temperatur im Gehäuse sicherlich nicht die gleiche bleibt. Da ist ne Wakü dann endgültig der bessere Ansatz - die kommt zwar prinzipiell nicht unter Raumtemperatur, aber wenigstens in die Nähe.


----------



## HawkAngel (22. März 2009)

Warum gibts eigentlich Peltier noch nicht in Serienreife für die CPU Kühlung? Das wäre doch eine super Konkurrenz zur Wakü und für mehr Leute erschwinglich!

Und kann man den Peltier nicht einfach mit mehr Watt betreiben, damit auch stärkere CPUs locker kühl gehalten werden können?


----------



## rabit (22. März 2009)

Stimmt muss alles zurücknehmen!

bei einem 65 W Protzi hat der peltier in diesem Fall tatsächlich delta von ca 36 Grad.
Der Peltier hat im Leerlauf delta t von 71 Grad.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2009)

HawkAngel schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich Peltier noch nicht in Serienreife für die CPU Kühlung? Das wäre doch eine super Konkurrenz zur Wakü und für mehr Leute erschwinglich!
> 
> Und kann man den Peltier nicht einfach mit mehr Watt betreiben, damit auch stärkere CPUs locker kühl gehalten werden können?



Es gibt mehrere kommerzielle Ansätze (meist ist dann von TEC -thermo electric whatweißisch- die Rede), aber alle haben eins gemeinsam:
Die Kühlleistung ist nur minimal besser, der Stromverbrauch deutlich höher und die Lautstärke meist grenzwertig.
Seit längerer Zeit setzen die auch fast durchgängig nur noch auf halb-Peltierkühlung, d.h. ein Teil der Wärme wird konventionell abgeführt.
Das letzte reine Peltier-system hab ich zu Sockel A Zeiten gesehen und schon damals war es einfach nur laut. (hat aber immerhin noch Raumtemperatur geschafft)


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. März 2009)

HawkAngel schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich Peltier noch nicht in Serienreife für die CPU Kühlung? Das wäre doch eine super Konkurrenz zur Wakü und für mehr Leute erschwinglich!
> 
> Und kann man den Peltier nicht einfach mit mehr Watt betreiben, damit auch stärkere CPUs locker kühl gehalten werden können?



Das Problem ist nicht, das es keine ausreichend starken Peltiere gibt, sondern die entstehende Verlsutleistung ordentlich, und vor allem auch fürm den Heimanwender, geeignet abzuführen. Es gibt z.B. Peltiere mit über 400W Kälteleistung, was dann selbst für eine übertaktete CPU, die 200W Wärme abgibt ausreichend wäre. Das Problem darn wäre nur, das das Peltier für die 400W Kälteleistung 800 W elektrische Leistung benötigt, also das der Kühler dann CPUverlustleistung + Perltierverlustleistung abführen muss, also im Beispiel 1KW. Damit das ganze dann auch noch für CPUtemperaturen unterhalb der Raumtemperatur sorgt, müssen die 1kW Wärme auch noch so abgeführt werden, das die Kühlertemperatur nur knapp über Raumtemperatur ansteigt. Sicherlich, es gibt Industrieluftkühler die das schaffen würden, nur wären die dann wohl so groß wie das ganze PC-Gehäuse und wären wohl auch sehr viel lauter als das, was du dir wünschen würdest. Am besten ließe sich die Verlustlesitung wohl noch mit einem Chiller abführen, auch wenn dieser dann bereits schon ziemlich groß wäre und wohl wenn er anders ausgelegt wäre die CPU alleine schon ziemlich weit in den - Bereich kühlen könnte....

Das Problem an einem solchen Konstruckt wäre also, das du einen viel größeren Aufwand betreibst um das Peltier noch irgendewie richtung Raumtemperatur zu kühlen, als die CPU alleine z.B. mittel Kompressorkühlung in den Minusbereich zu kühlen. Wobei dabei noch zu sagen wäre, das der Peltieraufbau mit den erforderlichen Komponent eventuell mehr kosten würde als die Kompressorkühlung und auch mehr elketrische Leistung aufnimmt....


----------



## schranzhans (23. März 2009)

HawkAngel schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich Peltier noch nicht in Serienreife für die CPU Kühlung? Das wäre doch eine super Konkurrenz zur Wakü und für mehr Leute erschwinglich!
> 
> Und kann man den Peltier nicht einfach mit mehr Watt betreiben, damit auch stärkere CPUs locker kühl gehalten werden können?


 
Ganz einfach, weil der Betrieb zu teuer ist. Das was man sich an Anschaffungskosten spart, hat man bald wieder mit den Betriebskosten los. Und vom Aufwand her ist es auch nicht recht viel einfacher.
Solange der Wirkungsrad dermaßen schlecht ist, wird es auch so bleiben.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. März 2009)

die kühler von coolitsystems sind doch mit peltierelementen oder?


----------



## cyberhofi (23. März 2009)

Das sind fertig befüllte Wasserkühlungen


----------



## HawkAngel (25. März 2009)

schranzhans schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil der Betrieb zu teuer ist. Das was man sich an Anschaffungskosten spart, hat man bald wieder mit den Betriebskosten los. Und vom Aufwand her ist es auch nicht recht viel einfacher.
> Solange der Wirkungsrad dermaßen schlecht ist, wird es auch so bleiben.


Ja, da hast du wohl Recht. Das Prinzip sieht auf den ersten Blick so vielversprechend aus. Echt schade, dass man da nicht mehr draus machen kann.


----------



## Wowbagger (26. März 2009)

schranzhans schrieb:


> Die Steuerung wird als Projektarbeit von einem Elektronik Profi gemacht. Das heißt ich hab dann einen Schaltplan und ein Muster der Kühleinheit.



Sag mal wäre dein Elektroniker bereit die Schaltpläne weiterzugeben?
Ich bin nämlich auch sehr am Liebäugeln mit so einem Pelztierding.

Nur sollte die Regelung vielleicht nicht mit PWM gemacht werden, denn dadurch verringert sich der Wirkungsgrad enorm!!
Ich hab im Netz folgende Tabelle gefunden:  http://www.efindon.de/efindon/pdf/peltier_elemente-aufsatz.pdf#search=%22peltierelement%20welligkeit%22


Eventuell wird sich das aber mit einem LC Glied ausgleichen lassen.
Naja, er wird schon wissen was er tut wenn er richtiger Elektroniker ist und nicht bloß so ein Hobbykoch wie ich....


----------



## General Quicksilver (28. März 2009)

Wowbagger schrieb:


> Sag mal wäre dein Elektroniker bereit die Schaltpläne weiterzugeben?
> Ich bin nämlich auch sehr am Liebäugeln mit so einem Pelztierding.
> 
> Nur sollte die Regelung vielleicht nicht mit PWM gemacht werden, denn dadurch verringert sich der Wirkungsgrad enorm!!
> ...



Soweit ich das jetzt beim Überfliegen des Dokumentes gesehen habe steht da was von Restwelligkeit, und Restwelligkeit ist nicht gleich Pulsweitenmodulation. 
Mit Restwelligkeit wird derverbleibende Wechselspannungsanteil auf einer Gleichspannung angegeben. sie entsteth z.B. bei einem konventionellen Netzteil dadurch, das wärend der Glecihgerichteten Sinushalbwellen ja immernoch Bereiche sind, bei denen die benötigte Energie z.B. aus einem Kondensator entnommen werden muss. Da der Kondensator aber nur eine endliche Kapazität und damit Energiemenge besitzt bricht die Spannung je nach Last etwas ein. Das sieht dann vereinfacht gesagt aus wie eine Sägezahnspannung, nur das die vordere Flanke sich an die Sinuskurve annährt. DAmit ist dann die Gleichspannung überlagert, d.h. die Sägezahnähnliche Spannung sitzt dann auf der Gleichspannung noch oben drauf, wobei aber die Gleichspannung nur bis zum tiefsten periodischen Ladeeinbruch des Kondensators bestet, also geringer als der arithmetische Mittelwert dieser Mischspannung ist. Das wrd aber durch die über dem Wert leigenden Teile des Wechselspannungsanteil wieder ausgeglichen.
Eine Pulsweitenmodulation hat aber nichts mit dieser Art von Restwelligkeit zu tun, denn dort wird immer zwischen an und aus umgeschalten, und je nach dem wie der Tastgrad des Signals ist (also das Verhältnis der aktiven Zeit zur passiven Zeit, deshalb auch Pulsbreite), liefert das Peltierelement eine dem entsprechende Leistung. Z.B. das Peltier wird 50% der Zeit voll angesteuert und 50% ausgeschaltet --> Es liefert 50% Leistung im Vergleich zu einer 100% Ansteuerung. Soweit die Theorie, sicherlich in wenn du noch beachtest, das das Rechecksignal nicht wirklich Rechtwinklig ist, und d die Flanken auch nicht absolut senkrecht, wirst du dann auch etwas andere Werte kommen als es bei Optimal Bedingungen wäre.


----------



## Wowbagger (31. März 2009)

Erstmal Lob für deinen langen Aufsatz! 



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Soweit ich das jetzt beim Überfliegen des Dokumentes gesehen habe steht da was von Restwelligkeit, und Restwelligkeit ist nicht gleich Pulsweitenmodulation.



Ja, das stimmt schon, aber vom Endeffekt her würd ich sagen ist es das Gleiche.

Ich glaube dass der geringere Wirkungsgrad bei PWM sogar noch größer sein müßte, da in den spannungslosen Zeiten die Hitzepumpe ja komplett ausfällt und durch die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Metalls im Inneren des Peltiers die Hitze sofort zurückgeleitet wird.
Beim nächsten Spannungszyklus muß somit erst mal dieses Defizit ausgeglichen werden und danach gibt es erst wieder wirkliche Leistung.

Aber wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich kann man das mit einem LC Glied relativ gut ausgleichen. Der Kondensator glättet die Spannung und die Spule bremst den dann noch den Wechselstromanteil.

@schranzhans
Und ich frag nochmal, ist dein Elektroniker nun bereit seine geistigen Ergüsse zu veröffentlichen oder doch nicht?
Ich bin schon ganz geil drauf....


----------



## General Quicksilver (31. März 2009)

Das Problem an der Sache ist, das ich dir nicht definitiv sagen kann, wieso die Efektivität des Peltiers bei Restwelligkeit der Spannung schlechter wird, weil der Spannunhshub würde ja auch einen Stromhub erzeugen, was sich ja auch in einem Hub der vom Peltier generierten Kälteleistung darstellen würde. Meiner Ansicht nach, sollte das Peltier also im Durschnitt die selbe Kälteleistung und die selbe Efektivität aufweisen, wie es bei einer Gleichspannung haben würde, die dem Gleichspannungsanteil + den Mittelwert des Wechselspannungsanteils entsprechen würde. Das würde aber lineare Änderungen voraussetzen, und da das Peltier sich nunmal ja anders verhält, müssen auch die anderen Änderungen nicht linear verlaufen, was damit die von mir genannte Auffassung als falsch herausstellt.
In wie fern die Hitze innerhalb des Peltiers zurückgeleitet wird weiß ich nicht, eventuell könnte man ja das Peltier ja "vorspannen", so das es im "Aus"-Punkt immer noch in der Lage ist beide Seiten auf gleicher Temperatur zu halten.
Das Problem bei deinem LC-Glied ist aber (wenn du ein "richtig" dickes Peltier  ) betreiben willst, das du dann je nach Schaltfrequenz immernoch eine beachtliche Brummspannung hast. (Das PRoblm ist, das du dann Ströme von 20A+ glätten musst, was wiederum das Problem aufwirft, das du in der Induktivität nicht unerhebliche Leitungsverluste hast, weil je größer die Induktivität, desto mehr Windungen hat in der Regel auch die Spule, was zu einem erhöhten Leiterwiderstand führt, was wiederrum Verlustleistung erzeugt (da ja der GLeichstrom auch durch die Spule musss) und den Wirkungsgrad wieder senkt. Je höher die Schaltfrequenz ist, desto kleiner kann auch die Induktivität und die Kapazität sein, eventuell kann man darüber abhilfe schaffen.

Edit:

Ich habe gestern noch eine interessante Variante zur Ansteuerung eines Peltiers gefunden: Das Peltier wird an einen Schaltreglerm angebracht. Man könnte also an den Schaltregler noch das von dir vorgeschlagene LC Glied dranhängen (wäre ja auf Grund der hohen Schaltfrequenz ja nicht merh so problematisch) und dadurch eine relativ stabile Gleichspannung (also nur geringe bis sehr geringe Welligkeit) erhalten. Durch externe Beschaltung wäre es unter umständen sogar egal ob es ein Festspannungsregler oder ein einstellbarer Regler ist, wobei der EInstellbare vorzuziehen ist, weil da in der wahrscheinlich lediglich noch ein Poti eingebracht werden muss. Alternativ kann auch ein PWM Signal das mittel RC-Gleid (LC ist da eigentlich wegen der geringen Ströme nicht erforderlich) als Referenzspannungsquelle dienen. Die externe Beschaltung wäre dann aber im Einzellfall anzupassen. Der Schaltregler arbeitet zwar auch mit einem PWM Signal, das wird aber intern, bzw. durch die im Datenblatt gegebene externe Beschaltung bereits geglättet. Das LC GLied optimiert lediglich nochneinmal die Glättung und bedarf deshalb auch keines (sehr) großen Siebfaktors.

Ich auch noch einen Anhaltspunkt gefunden, der gegen eine reine PWM-Ansteurung des Peltiers spricht: ein Peltier weist bei Vollast einen schlechternen Wirkungsgrad auf als bei einer gewissen Teillast. Das begründet sich daraus, das die Kälteleistung linear mit dem fließenden Strom ansteigt. Wenn die Spannung aber nun proportional zum Strom ansteigen würde (Bedingung: Widerstand = konstant), würde die Verlustleistung des Peltiers quadratisch ansteigen. Aber selbst wenn die Spannung sich nicht linear zum Strom verhält, steigt die Verlustleistung trotzdem stärker an al die Kälteleistung (Bedingung die erforderliche Spannung um einen größeren Strom fließen zu lassen muss steigen).


----------



## Andy386 (11. Mai 2009)

Wie schon oben gesagt, PWM-Regelung&LC macht fast dasselbe wie der ursprüngliche Gleichstrom. Ganz abgesehen von der extremen Verlustleistung, die du aufbringen & abführen musst. Spannungsregelung dürfte bei derartiger Leistung auch schlecht werden bzgl. der Kühlelemente.
Warum willst du das Peltier denn überhaupt runterregeln?
Reicht vielleicht einfach ein Schalten ?


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2009)

Cooler Test!


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (11. Mai 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf deinen Test mit dem geregelten Peltier


----------



## P37E (18. Mai 2009)

bisschen offtopic: 

frage mich ob man so nen prozzi mit flüssigem helium und nem richtig dicken pelztier zum absoluten nullpunkt bringt? wobei er dann wohl nich mehr läuft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2009)

Nahe dem absoluten Nullpunkt dürfte ein Pelztier nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nahe dem absoluten Nullpunkt dürfte ein Pelztier nicht mehr funktionieren.



Erstens das und zweitens würde die CPU ihren Dienst auch einstellen.


----------



## FoXXie (23. Mai 2009)

Warum? Man kann doch auch mit DICE kühlen und die CPUs funzen ja auch?

Dennoch,klasse Test XD


----------



## Mario0837 (23. Mai 2009)

Es geht um den absoluten Nullpunkt und nicht um 0°C...


----------



## Genim2008 (23. Mai 2009)

Bei dem absoluten Nullpunkt bleiben auch alle Atome stehen. Das bedeutet auch theoretisch steht die Zeit still also wird da wohl kaum ne CPU arbeiten können


----------



## sandman85 (28. Mai 2009)

Meint ihr von "Schranzhans" kommt noch was?
Denn mich würd des eigentlich scho interessieren, wie des ganze mit ner Regelung hinhaut...

Ansonsten find ichs stark, dass jemand seine CPU opfert, um die Allgemeinheit ein Stückchen schlauer zu machen 
Trotzdem mein Beileid, an dieser Stelle 

EDIT:
Hab da grade was entdeckt: http://www.uweelectronic.de/de/kaskadentypen.html
Würd sowas dann nich evtl besser funktionieren?


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Schöne Sache aber leider schlechter Wirkungsgrad


----------



## General Quicksilver (1. Juni 2009)

sandman85 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Hab da grade was entdeckt: uwe electronic GmbH - Ihr Partner für Mess- und Prüftechnik - Kaskadentypen
> Würd sowas dann nich evtl besser funktionieren?



Das würde bei der Sache nicht viel bringen, da ein solcher Aufbau lediglich mehrere Peltiere über einander sind (glaube gibts bis 5-Sufig, aber eventuell auch mehr)... Das ändert aber am Grundproblem nicht viel, denn die Wärme, die das unterste peltier von der CPU wegpumpen muss und seine eigene Verlustwäre muss das 2. Peltier wegpumpen. Also z.B. die CPU gibt übertaktet 200W ab, um 30°C Temperaturdifferenz über das erste Peltier zu haben müsste das also 400W Kälteleistung haben (im Ernstfall würden auch etwas weniger genügen, da ja die Peltiere meist eine etwas höhere Leerlauftemperaturdifferenz auffweisen). Um 400W Kälteleistung zu besitzen verbraucht aber das untere Peltier bereits 600...800W Elektrisch, was zu 800W ... 1kW Kälteleistung für das obere Peltier führen würde, um dort ebenfalls etwa 30°C Temperaturdifferenz zwischen der warmen und kalten Seite zu haben. Um diese Kälteleistung zu erbringen wären aber wohl 1,8...2,0Kw elektrische Leistung notwendig, so dass dann am oberen Ende der Konstrucktion 3KW Abwärme anfallen würden, um 60°C unter die Kühlertemperatur(!) zu kommen. 3KW Abwärme mit einer Luftkühlung bei Temperaturen nahe der Umgebungstemperatur (also max 5°C darüber) abzuführen benötigt mit Sicherheit einen riesengroßen, lauten Industriekühlkörper....


----------



## rabit (1. Juni 2009)

Der kann ja mit der Warmen Seite sein Duschwasser aufheizen


----------



## Wolfgang (1. Juni 2009)

hmm, könnte man prinzipiell mehrer elemente aufeinander stapeln???


lukü/wakü
cu-platte
peltierelement#3
peltierelement#2
peltierelement#1
cu-platte
cpu


wenn man 20 von den dingern nehmen würde, hätte ich den sinn von 1.5kw nts erkannt


----------



## tobi757 (1. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nahe dem absoluten Nullpunkt dürfte ein Pelztier nicht mehr funktionieren.



Ist das keinem aufgefallen, das er Pelztier geschrieben hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: IFX 14 Pelztier TEST*



Wolfgang schrieb:


> hmm, könnte man prinzipiell mehrer elemente aufeinander stapeln???
> 
> 
> lukü/wakü
> ...



Irgendwann (sehr, sehr früh) hat man dann aber das zusätzliche Problem, dass die Peltiers eine größere Fläche einnehmen, als man zur Verfügung hat bzw. auf die man die Wärme verteilt bekommt.
Siehe auch in dem Link des kommerziellen Anbieters: Das größte 3-stufige misst bereits 3x4cm (und verbraucht über 100W), kann aber maximal 22W pumpen - und das ist dann noch deltaT=0. Will man damit seine 80-100K unter Raumtemperatur erreichen, dann kann man vielleicht noch 4-2W damit abführen.
Selbst für nen Dualcore wäre man dann ganz schnell bei ner Fläche von 20x30cm, über die man die Wärme verteilen müsste.



tobi757 schrieb:


> Ist das keinem aufgefallen, das er Pelzier geschrieben hat



Abgesehen von dir schreibt hier niemand etwas von "Pelzier", was sollte das auch sein


----------



## tobi757 (1. Juni 2009)

Bei mir steht doch Pelztier ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2009)

Jo, seit genau 15:07, was ~2 Stunden nach meinem Post ist 
*wir wissen, was ihr diesen Sommer tut*


----------



## schranzhans (2. Juni 2009)

Die Steuerung für ein ist noch in der Mache.  Ich hab also noch nicht aufgegeben! 
Diese wird bestenfalls auch nur den Stromverbrauch reduzieren und die Temperatur auf einem verträglichen Maß halten.
Die Sache mit den Kaskaden hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber das geht leider gar nicht wie ruyven_macaran schon erläuterte.


----------



## General Quicksilver (6. Juni 2009)

Wolfgang schrieb:


> hmm, könnte man prinzipiell mehrer elemente aufeinander stapeln???
> 
> 
> lukü/wakü
> ...



Neben der Fläche hättest du aber noch ein ghanz anderes Problem, die Verlustleistung, weil jedes Peltier muss die gesammte unter ihm abgeggebene Wärme pumpen können, und da du ja auch noch eine Temperaturdifferenz haben willst, kannst du eigentlich mal überschlagsweise mit einer ver-4-fachung der benötigten Kälteleistung und damit der abzuführenden Wärme je Element rechnen. Und 4^20 ist entspricht knapp 1,1 Billionen, sprich in deiner Kaskade müsstest du um eine 200W CPU zu kühlen am Ende 200 Terawatt Wärme abführen.


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Juni 2009)

Als Sinnige Anwendung für Leute mit schwachem Netzteil:

Durch die Wärmedifferenz erzeugte Spannung über eine Diode in die 12V-Leitung pumpen...


----------



## 19WMWF91 (13. Juli 2009)

Wann gehts mit dem testen weiter?


----------



## Andy386 (6. August 2009)

Na, bist du jetzt drauf gekommen, dass man durchs Runterregeln der Spannung nur Leistung in den Kühlelementen der Reglerbauteile verheizt ?
(Ausgenommen, du baust gleich ne geregelte Spannungsversorgung )

Einzig schalten seh ich als Möglichkeit, wird aber recht aufwändig die ganzen Relais anzusteuern...


----------



## Darkside (6. August 2009)

Wo ist den das Problem das ding per Pulsweitenmodulation anzusteuern, da brauchste keine klappernden Relais das macht alles nen Mosfet. Dadurch "verheizt" du in den "Reglerbauteilen"
nur die Leistung die als Verlust an ihrem Innenwiderstand abfällt.

Beispiel:

Nen guter 30Volt Mosfet hat nen ON Widerstand von 3 Milli Ohm wodurch bei angenommenen 50 Ampere (was ner menge Peltierelementen entsprechen würde) an ihm 0,15Volt abfallen. Das ergibt eine Verlustleistung von 7,5 Watt

Gruß Darkside


----------



## General Quicksilver (15. August 2009)

Darkside schrieb:


> Wo ist den das Problem das ding per Pulsweitenmodulation anzusteuern, da brauchste keine klappernden Relais das macht alles nen Mosfet. Dadurch "verheizt" du in den "Reglerbauteilen"
> nur die Leistung die als Verlust an ihrem Innenwiderstand abfällt.
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...




Das Problem ist, das es ja eben nicht per PWM geregelt werden sollte, also spricjh eine lineare Regelung gebaut werden sollte, was aber angesichts der zu erwartenten Leistung nicht unbedingt so toll ist...., PWM mit Siebglied kam dann irgendwann raus, was ja schon wieder besser ist. hintergrund des ganzen ist, das Pekltiere mit zunehmender Restwelligkeit der Spannung , warum auch immer, einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad aufweisen, ob PWM nuun dazu zählt oder nicht, steht immer noch zur Frage, ich habe dazu ja schonmal was hier reingeschrieben gehabt.... Was aber nicht wegzudiskutieren ist, das eine lineare Regelung ob nun mittels Längstransistor oder PWM mit entsprechendem Siebgleid/ Siebgliedern ist, das ein Peltier mit sinkender Spannung einen bwesseren Wirkungsgrad aufweist. (Begründung: die Wärme wird mittels des fließenden Stromes weggepumpt, dieser verhält sich aber proportional zur anliegenden Spannung, sprich bei halber Spannung fließt nur der halbe Strom, womit auch nur die hälfte der Wärmemenge abgeführt wrden kann, aber auch nur 1/4 der Verlustleistung am Peltier entsteht (0,5U*0,5I=0,25P). Bei einer reinen PWM mit einem Tastgrad von 0,5 würde zwar auch nur die halbe Wärme wegepumpt, aber es würde auch die halbe Verlustleistung frei (0,5* (1U*1I=0,5P).)

Mit der Regelung hast du recht, das zu schalten wäre nicht das Problem, 3Milliohm sind für einen PowerMOSFET nicht unrealistig, ich habe sogar mal was von welchen gelesen, die mit max 1milliohm angegeben wurden... MOSFETS lassen sich auch parallelschalten....Also 4 von den Power MOSFETS parallel und dann sind wir schon nur nochn bei einer Verlustleistung von knapp 2W für alle 4 Transistoren zusammen....


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

ok geiler test gefällt mir echt klasse, armer prozzi, wie bekommt man denn das mit dem kondenswasser in den griff? gibts da eine lösung?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

Jep, wenn man das Board kopfüber betreibt, dann tropft alles nach unten.


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

rofl, ne sach ma bitte inwievern sich das verhindern lässt


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2009)

Auf Dauer ist Kondenswasser ein Problem.
Da hilft es eventuell, wenn man rundherum alles mit einem nicht leitenden Lack besprüht, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (24. August 2009)

Mit Knetmasse alles abdichten


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

ach das war das graue zeug, ja danke etz seh ichs


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. August 2009)

Super Test, da hast du dir sehr viel mühe gegeben. Schade wegen der CPU. Finde dei Grunde Idee von dem Peltier klasse aber nur das Kondenzwasser, schade.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (25. August 2009)

Wann gibt es nen Bricht zu der Schaltung?


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (9. Oktober 2009)

Interessanter Test.


----------



## schranzhans (10. Oktober 2009)

Hab den ganzen Testaufbau wieder zurück bekommen.
*snief* Aber leider ohne steuerung. Er hatte keine Zeit dafür.  Ein halbes Jahr warten umsonst.
Jetzt steh ich mit einem extra für das Projekt gekauften System da. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man so etwas realisieren könnte?

Aja!
Der Kühler ist eine jetzt eine Noctua NH UP-12. Ein bisschen Downsizing....


----------



## schranzhans (10. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr von dem Conrad Electronic - System Information kombiniert mit dem Conrad Electronic - System Information


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2009)

Was hälst du von funktionierenden Links und dem Ändern Button?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Oktober 2009)

**** das schaut ja mal Geil aus


----------



## rabit (10. Oktober 2009)

Absoluter Stromfresser.
Aber von der Idee echt gut!


----------



## General Quicksilver (10. Oktober 2009)

Was soll die Regelung eigentlich nochmal genau können? Manuelle Regelung der Kälteleistung des Peltiers oder Temper4aturgesteuerte Regelung des Peltiers? Oder wäre eine Steuerung des Peltiers mittels des PWM-Signals des CPU-Kühleranschlusses möglich (z.B. per Software wie Speedfan?)?

Im letzten Fall würde ich sagen, einfach einen fetten einstellbaren Schaltspannungsregler auf einen CPU-Boxedkühler aufbringen, den ensprechend laut Datenblatt beschalten, das bereitsdiskutierte LC-Glied dahinterschaltemn, als Referenzspannung das PWM-Signal vom CPU-Kühler herausführen und per Siebglied (RC/LC) demodulieren und das Demudulierte Signal dann als Referenzspannung nutzen...


----------



## 19WMWF91 (12. Oktober 2009)

Naja er wollte nen Controler damit die Temperatur nicht ins negative fällt um einen Kondensationsschaden am Mainboard und CPU zu verhindern.
PWN Steuerung wird net funltionieren da ein Peltierelemnt nur plus und minus kennt.


----------



## schranzhans (13. Oktober 2009)

Die Steuerung sollte abhängig zur Umgebungstemperatur immer die tiefstmögliche Temperatur regeln, die ohne Kondeswasserbildung möglich ist. Und als Sicherheit sollte eine Feuchtesensor die Notbremse ziehen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. Oktober 2009)

19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Naja er wollte nen Controler damit die Temperatur nicht ins negative fällt um einen Kondensationsschaden am Mainboard und CPU zu verhindern.
> PWN Steuerung wird net funltionieren da ein Peltierelemnt nur plus und minus kennt.



Ein Peltierelement ist ein elektrisches Bauelement, welches an Gleichspannung (DC) betrieben wird. Da es im eigentlichen Sinn keine negativen Spannungen gibt (Spannungen können nur zu einem Bezugspunkt negativ sein), gibt es eigentlich nur "+" und "Masse" (GND) ", wobei Masse oft auch als "-" angegeben wird. Bei einer PWM-Steuerung wird wird kurz gesagt das Element in einer festen Frequenz immer an und ausgeschalten. Der Tastgrad gibt an wie lange die Aktivzeit im Vergleich zur Gesammtzeit dauert, also wie lange das Peltier an ist. Die Passivzeit gibt an, wie lange es aus ist. Die Zeit, die für das Schalten benötigt wird, wird vernachlässigt. Warum das ganze: Dadurch, das die Schaltung die meiste Zeit am Arbeitspunkt "an" und am Arbeitspunkt "aus" betrieben wird, sind die entstehenden Verluste geringer, als wenn das linear ausgeregelt werden würde. PWM hat durch die feste Frequenz auch den Vorteil, das es leuichter gegenüber dem restlichen System abgeschirmt werden kann, weil eine solche Regelung je nach Leistung entsprechende Störungen erzeugen kann. Bei PFM ist die Frequenz, z.B. nicht konstant, dafür aber der Tastgrad, PAM ist die Höhe des Pulses variabel aber alles andere Fest....
Anschließend muss das Signal auch noch geglättet werden (z.B. mittels Siebgliedern), da Peltiere kine Restwelligkeit mögen (Effektivität sinkt)

Zurück zur Aufgabenstellung:

Das mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit wird wohl zum Problem werden, denn um das dann sinnvoll auf die zu regelnde Kälteleistung zu beziehen wäre es wohl am Einfachsten die Steuerung mittels eines Microcontrollers durchzuführen (also mit einem PIC). Eine einfache Soll-Istwerttemperaturregelung ließe sich auch ohne einen PIC realisieren, aber das ist nicht die Aufgabe. Ich habe leider nicht viel Erfahrung mit der Programmierung von Microcontrollern... Jedenfalls müssten Luftfeuchtigkeit und Raumtemtemperatur sowie die Temperatur der kalten Peltierseite erfasst werden. Der Feuchtigkeitssensor würde ebenfalls dazu gehören. Der PIC müsste nun aus den Messwerten des Luftfeuchtigkeitssensors und des Raumtemperaturssensors die minimal zulässige Temperatur für die kalte Seite des Peltierelementes errechnen (nach der Formel für den Taupunkt) und diesen Wert um eine gewisse Sicherheitszugabe (z.B. 2°C) erhöhen. Der so gewonnene Wert müsste Anschließend mit der Isttemperatur der kalten Seite des Peltiers verglichen werden und entsprechend des Ergebnisses eine Anpassung der Aktivzeit des Ausgegebenen PWM-Signals vornehmen. Wenn der Feuchtigkeitssensor am CPU Feuchtigkeit feststellt muss der Rechner sofort abgeschalten werden (muss nicht über den PIC laufen)... Für die Notabschaltung hätte ich da schon eine Idee: Feuchtigkeitsensor der im Normalzustand ein LOW Signal abgibt über eine Treiberstufe an einen Optokoppler anschließen, das am Ausgang des Optokopplle gewonnenne High-Signal Steuernt dann einen Lasttransitor an, der wiederum ein Relais ansteruert. Sollte Feuchtigkeit auftreten , wechseln die zustände und der Lasttransistor Sperrt, wodurch das Relais abfällt, was den Rechner dann sofort die Stromzufuhr ausschaltet...


----------



## martin-albrecht (16. Oktober 2009)

ich bin ja eher für nen atmel und dann n paar mosfet´s als endstufe 
ich wollte mich auch noch mal für den prozessor bedanken der für das experiment geopfert wurde 
ich bin gespannt aufs nächste experiment


----------



## hzdriver (17. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage , wie wäre es denn , eine WaKü mit peletir zu kühlen , den Radiator , da spielt doch Kondenswasser keine Rolle , wenn der ausen liegt?mfg

Ach und an den Ersteller , die Suche nach anderen Wegen und Möglichkeiten , ist unser Antrieb , weiter so ! mfg


----------



## General Quicksilver (17. Oktober 2009)

hzdriver schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage , wie wäre es denn , eine WaKü mit peletir zu kühlen , den Radiator , da spielt doch Kondenswasser keine Rolle , wenn der ausen liegt?mfg



Das Problem ist nicht, dass Kondenswasser am Kühlkörper entstehen kann, sondern an der untersxeite (also der kalten Seite) des Peltiers sowie am Cpu und in/um den CPU-Sockel. Für eine Kühlung des Peltiers mittels Wasserkühlung und großem Radiator spricht hingegen, dass die Oberseitentemperatur (warme Seite) des Peltiers wohl geringer ausfallen würde als bei Luftkühlung und dadurch wohl mit weniger elektrischer Leistung die Solltemperatur, die knapp über dem Kondensationspunkt liegen soll errreicht wird...


martin-albrecht schrieb:


> ich bin ja eher für nen atmel und dann n paar mosfet´s als endstufe
> ich wollte mich auch noch mal für den prozessor bedanken der für das experiment geopfert wurde
> ich bin gespannt aufs nächste experiment



Ich ahbe ja auch Microcontroller geschrieben und der muss ja nicht zwangsweise von z.B. Microchip sein....


----------



## hzdriver (18. Oktober 2009)

Ok , das leuchtet ein ,nur dachte ich daran mit der kalten Seite den Radiator zu kühlen, was viele auch vergessen , das auch die Rückseite des Mainboards isoliert werden sollte , da sich gerade im Umfeld des Prozessor auch Kondensat bilden kann.
Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich solche Probleme nicht . Ich hatte meinen Celeron von 600 auf 1035 übertaktet , mit Peltier , irgendwie hatte damals keiner an Kondenswasser gedacht.
Gelistet auf ocinside , User Tron , mfg


----------



## martin-albrecht (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich ahbe ja auch Microcontroller geschrieben und der muss ja nicht zwangsweise von z.B. Microchip sein.... [/QUOTE]

aber ich war für nen atmel
damit könnte man noch andere sachen steuern


----------



## Schmiddy (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich geb zu ich hab jetzt hier nicht alle 11 seiten gelessen.....aber währe es nicht eine Idee das Peletierelement anders anzuordnen? Man könnte doch auf die Cpu direkt einen kühlblock aufsetzen und erst auf diesen das Peletierelement. Das ganze dann mit einer guten Steuerung versehen und falls es dann duch zu Kondenzwasser kommen sollte dann weit weg vom Mainboard.

MFG Schmiddy


----------



## schranzhans (25. Oktober 2009)

Das würde nicht funktionieren ohne das kupfer. Da der Prozzi punktuell so unterschiedliche Temps erzeugt daß es das Peltier nicht schaffen würde.


----------

